# Randomly found a drawing I did a LONG time ago...



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I totally forgot I had drawn this! I drew a picture that I saw in a magazine from the 2003 Wrangler NFR. I don't remember which round it was, but I do know that she caught the barrel before it tipped, and was able to set it back up!

I drew the picture when I was in junior high, as a gift for my English teacher. But I did scan it before I gave it to her so I could keep a copy. No I wasn't sucking up ....  she's a good family friend too. And I didn't need to suck up.  I got my A's fair and square. 

Things are a little lopsided ... but I like how her snazzy shirt turned out!

Just wanted to share!

Edited to add: That apparently YouTube has everything! Just decided to look for the heck of it and there it was! It was round 7 and it was barrel number 2 that Jackie was able to save.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Whatd'ya know ... I even found the original picture!!! Amazing what the internet has! Although, I did find it on Jackie Dube's (now Jatzlau) website. Jackie Jatzlau: Barrel Racing's Wild Child


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, thats very cool. I cant draw very well, but Im practising and am getting there lol.

Keep up the awsome work


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Great drawing, you did really well with that!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

wow spectacular


----------

